
Have Product Placement Deals Ever Found Their Way Into Novels? - rjam
http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/04/25/074744.php
======
JMiao
A brand/product can be subtly inserted into film or television. Imagine how
ridiculous it would sound if the author starting explicitly calling out
products in his descriptions (not to mention the damage to a reader's
immersion). Additionally, most ad buyers (the guys who pay for this stuff)
probably wouldn't be interested paying for placement lost amongst text on a
page of paper.

You can include calling out "McDonalds" in your writing, but it just doesn't
sound like something McDonalds would want to pay for. Of course, you could
then write an entire novel based around McDonalds, but propaganda is another
thing, heh. Besides, who would want to buy a novel about McDonalds? =)

------
Tichy
"I don't care. They never gave me the Booker prize anyway!"

I think that's a cool quote (she's right, too).

